# How to Root Huawei 8680 2.3.6 mytouch 4G



## bnitty (Jun 26, 2011)

I've searched several forums on multiple sites trying to figure out how to root my gf's Huawei mytouch 4G. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## jb0nez (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to know this as well. Had to get this phone since her last one was stolen (and tmobile refuses to block the IMEI). So I installed Cerberus in case it happens in the future, but the only way to get cerberus to auto-enable GPS is to root (also the only way to make cerberus survive a factory reset, which I'd also like...)


----------



## mattlgroff (Jan 1, 2012)

You can find the root here 

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4276-how-to-root-huawei-mytouch-4g


----------

